# Clipping for kidding.



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Do any of you have a video, of you doing a light clip for kidding? 
I want to give kisses a very light clip before she kids so her bottom and legs dont stay wet afterwards (lol we havent had a day over 12c here in the past week and it isnt even winter yet) 
I only want to do around her bottom and legs and tail so she isnt to cold either


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

12c is what?...around 50f?
I dont think that is too cold. It isnt going to hurt her to have a cold butt.
You can search google and youtube for goat birth/kidding clip.

Just take your clippers (I use wahl hair cippers for humans) with the guard off or at a shorter setting.
I shave the udder, her tail (tails gets messy and goobered if you dont), and her back legs up to the first joint.
She really isnt loosing much hair and shouldnt get cold...even if it was 2c. It makes clean up easier when their rear end is shaved.
Shave every area you think will get gooped.

I dont clean them up right away. They are in too much pain and are very sore. I clean them off the next day and with warm soapy water they clean up easily when shaved.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

jesse-goats said:


> 12c is what?...around 50f?
> I dont think that is too cold. It isnt going to hurt her to have a cold butt.
> You can search google and youtube for goat birth/kidding clip.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. LOL dont worry I wouldnt clean her straight up, after giving birth my self I know how sore it is. Now days I am very mindful of that LOL.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I trim my does around the tail to the tip, from the base of the tail down the rear legs to the first joint as well as the udder...just as Jesse said. I kid my does out in mid to late February and the temps are normally in the single digits at night, with deep dry bedding they have enough protection from cold when they lay down. Also have found that before delivery a good smearing of vaseline on the back of the udder helps the birth goo to slide away and not stick.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Unless they have really long hair I don't trim. We have a doe due in 2 days and I am not trimming her. But if I do trim, I do like Liz does. I just trim long hairs off the bottom of the tail, around the rear end area, and off the back of the legs. If your worried about her getting cold, I'd just worry about the long hair and leave the rest, IMO it would probably help protect her skin and her hair will help keep her warm. I'd rather any goop matt on the hair than on the skin, because typically they are going to get messy hair or not.
At least that's been my experience. When we trimmed our 3 does that were due earlier this year, we just trimmed the long hairs with scissors, and they were fine.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

We usually clip like this (see photos). It helps to keep the does clean and it helps with milking ~ less hair to fall into milk pail.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We do what udderly blessed does. Makes things a LOT cleaner. The girls have discharge on and off for up to a couple weeks after kidding. It's easier to just wipe it off if the hair is really short. Keeps things a lot cleaner. We completely shave under the belly too. Less hair and dirt to fall into the milk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the idea of smaering vaseline! Thanks Liz! Must remember that one.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

omg those goats are wide!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

A friend of mine uses a light mist from a can of cooking oil spray.

I tried it this year and it really helped keep goop from cementing into the hair!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I do the diary clip like mentioned by others.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for the photos and advise. I think I am going to go with the very light clip around her bottom where she has the longest hair. 
LOL will do the vasaline too, just have to get a new jar. My dear little toddler had some fun with our last one LOL. :laugh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Its funny, ive never clipped them or cleaned them up after kidding, but then ive never milked them right from day one and they were raising babies in a paddock/herd environment, i guess they just never seemed that messy to me? But its definitely given me something to think about for this year as i will be catching kids and milking right from birth.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Keren it is some thing I never thought about either!! Dad was telling me he used to "shave" the really hairy girls udders and that was it.


----------

